# "that recompence of their error which was meet"



## Peairtach (Feb 9, 2012)

> And likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust one toward another; men with men working that which is unseemly, and receiving in themselves that recompence of their error which was meet. (Rom 1:27, KJV)





> and the men likewise gave up natural relations with women and were consumed with passion for one another, men committing shameless acts with men and receiving in themselves the due penalty for their error. (ESV)



What is "that recompence of their error which was meet" ?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 9, 2012)

Disease; body/mind corruption; (at times) civil judgment; and death.

To make his point, Paul is focusing on a particularly gross sin-exampl that then was, and still is today, a "deathstyle" (not so much a lifestyle).


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 9, 2012)

Peairtach said:


> > And likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust one toward another; men with men working that which is unseemly, and receiving in themselves that recompence of their error which was meet. (Rom 1:27, KJV)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Romans 1:27 … and receiving in themselves the *penalty* *ἀντιμισθίαν *of their error which was *due* *ἔδει* (necessary/befitting/meet). 

The only other place where Paul uses this word (ἀντιμισθίαν) is in 2 Cor.6:13

Now *in return for the same* *ἀντιμισθίαν* (I speak as to children), you also be open. (2Co 6:13 NKJ)

It may refer to the forfeiture of all the reciprocal and befitting results of the blessings of heterosexual monogamous unions.


----------

